# First time ground driving - Any tips?



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

We have a driving horse but we haven't gotten the cart out yet!! 

One thing I saw that was really cool, is when you have the bits and reins - start on the ground. Drive him on the ground without in pulling anything yet, you jsut stand a safe place and drive him around. Start in the arena and then as you all get comfortable, drive outside too. Then I would attatch the cart and lead him with it to make sure he is comfortable. Then get in and drive him for maybe ten minutes to start then quit.
Then next time you go out, drive for 20 minutes, then 30, etc.

I don't have sound so I don't know what they are saying - but this just shows what I mean from driving from ground first.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W18Mw7XL4Gg


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention, to my knowledge, none of our horses have ever been broke to drive, so we're all beginners


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Be SURE to use the stirrups on a saddle, or LOW rings on a surcingle for the lines. The lines have to go around the horses hindquarter, above the hocks.

Use a command like gee(right), haw(left), as the horse changes direction. 

The real reason to do this is to teach the horse contact. It also teaches them to step to the outside of the circle with the inside hind leg, and to bend on the circle.

It is NOT easy to do, and it will give you a real workout. 

Begin this in an enclosed area or round pen, because any mess ups could cause you to be dragged, or a loose horse with two long lines hooked to the bit.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you or you husband stand at the head of the horse at first just incase your horse needs extra clarification. You really want to set you and your horse of for success!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I re-read the post, and wanted to clarify..... I was explaining long lining, which is what I do before ground driving. The contact must be established first, and gradually work your way around to the back of the horse to actually "drive".


----------

